# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  EMIEW 3, humanoid robot, Hitachi, Ltd., Chiyoda, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hitachi, Ltd.

EMIEW3 and Robotics IT Platform

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Humanoid Robot "EMIEW3" and Robotics IT Platform for Customer Services"

April 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot “EMIEW3” and Robotics IT Platform for Customer Services - Hitachi

Published on May 31, 2016




> “EMIEW3" is a humanoid robot which was developed to provide necessary services and guidance in stores and public facilities. Enhanced by the "remote brain" consisting of a robotics IT platform connected to cloud-based intelligent processing systems and a remote operation system to monitor and control multiple robots at various locations.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot “EMIEW3” is able to stand up by itself - Hitachi

Published on May 31, 2016




> EMIEW3 is able to move smoothly indoors, and in rare event that it should fall over, EMIEW3 is also able to stand up by itself.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid Robot “EMIEW3” and robotics IT platform for customer services?short version)

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> “EMIEW3" is a humanoid robot which was developed to provide necessary services and guidance in stores and public facilities. Enhanced by the "remote brain" consisting of a robotics IT platform connected to cloud-based intelligent processing systems and a remote operation system to monitor and control multiple robots at various locations.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hitachi’s future has robot butlers and self-driving pods

Published on Oct 27, 2016




> Oct. 28 -- Bloomberg's Hello World host Ashlee Vance visited Japanese technology giant Hitachi. The tech conglomerate has invested millions of dollars to invent all manner of robots meant to help Japan’s aging citizens in the years ahead.

----------


## Airicist

Field trial of information desk service with "EMIEW3" at Haneda Airport 

Published on Feb 26, 2018




> This is a field test of guidance service using a humanoid robot "EMIEW 3" held at Haneda Airport in October 2017. EMIEW 3 learns new phrases by providing facility/store guidance and taking a customer to his destination.[Produced in December 2017]

----------

